# Camera serial number and exif serial don't match



## SierraDon (Jun 1, 2015)

I recently purchased a used Canon body. The serial number on the bottom of the camera, which appears to be original, and the exif data for the camera serial number from the photos taken by the camera do not match- not even close!!

Any ideas on why?

Is this common? My other Canon body does not have this issue---

Thanks!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2015)

I have heard of this on imported gray market cameras, its also possible that someone repaired the camera with a main board pulled from a different camera and did not have the tools to fix the serial number. That is likely the cause. Its not a big deal. Ask the seller what happened.


----------



## SierraDon (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for the idea-- I purchased the camera from the second owner, who said nothing about repairs. The first owner's name is still listed in the exif data, but I have no idea how to get hold of him.

I will e-mail the person I bought it from, maybe he can shed some light on the question.

I have been thinking about sending the camera in to Canon for a checkup, maybe they can fix it. Haven't decided if I want to go for just the general cleaning for about $50 or the complete checkout for about $130

Thanks!!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 1, 2015)

If the lens is working well, why send it in at all?


----------



## SierraDon (Jun 2, 2015)

The camera is an old 5D classic- so if I want Canon to repair/check it- I need to send it in before the end of September this year. 

I thought it would not hurt to get its sensor cleaned and other things checked out considering the camera's age, and maybe the exif reset to the proper serial number, so if I ever sell it, the question of the mismatch does not come up.

I know I can reset the prior owner's name with an early version of the Canon EOS utility, but I have only newer versions which don't support the 5D. The 5D did NOT come with the software disk which supports the 5D. I would like to get rid of the previous owner's name in the exif file. Can Canon change both the serial number and owners name in the exif file?? 

Is there a better way than sending the camera back to Canon??

Thanks!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2015)

SierraDon said:


> The camera is an old 5D classic- so if I want Canon to repair/check it- I need to send it in before the end of September this year.
> 
> I thought it would not hurt to get its sensor cleaned and other things checked out considering the camera's age, and maybe the exif reset to the proper serial number, so if I ever sell it, the question of the mismatch does not come up.
> 
> ...


You can download the Canon utility, there is no reason not to do it. A camera that old likely has had repairs. 

If the mirror fix has not been done, have it done!!


----------

